# Mrs R: RIP (August 2007 to April 2016)



## Ladydrax (May 13, 2013)

Mrs R was a female beardie, hatched August 2007, sold to someone who amputated her tail by shutting the vivarium door on it, then returned her to the breeder as unwanted due to being 'no longer perfect'. She came to live with me a few days later, her tail healed but the cut was so high up it never regrew. But it didn't seem to matter to her, and it certainly didn't matter to me, all my little companions are rescues or rehomes, none are 'perfect' but all are loved and have a home for life, we had over eight years together. She passed away peacefully after a short illness and is buried with the other dearly departed in my little memorial garden.


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

sorry for your loss


----------



## Ladydrax (May 13, 2013)

*small size, big personality.*

Thank you, she was quite a determined character, and managed to go out in her own way, avoiding the dreaded trip to the vet. She is missed.


----------

